# Cleaning hand saws, pruners, loppers



## coolbrze (Oct 3, 2009)

What do you all use to clean your hand saws, pruners, & loppers so as not to transfer disease/infection from one tree to another?


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 4, 2009)

We clean tools with bleach diluted to 10% between trees. Solvent at days end is usually citrus oil if the sap is adhesive. You could also use a disinfectant solution for the same result as bleach.

Do make sure you oil the blades as bleach will accelerate corrosion on most types of steel.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 4, 2009)

lysol.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Oct 6, 2009)

The Wild Turkey I keep hooked onto my saddle.

Seriously though, I've always used rubbing alchohol, the stronger, 97% stuff. Also gets the sap off tools as well.


----------



## tshanefreeman (Oct 6, 2009)

Denatured Alcohol or Methyl Alcohol. Dissinfects and because it's an alcohol, you don't have to worry about rusting your tools. Maybe not as economical as the bleach/water mix, but it's a sacrifice that I'm willing to make to not rust my stuff.

Spray 'Brake Cleaner' works amazing for cleaning your saws and pruners. It will peel the sap residue right off of the surfaces. Just don't spray on any painted surfaces!


----------



## lego1970 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've just used gas since it's always there, but to be honest I have not a clue if it actually kills fungus or pathogens.


----------

